# Canon Adds Energy and New Perspectives to Renowned Explorers of Light Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, July 27, 2021 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced it is adding five photographers to its famed Explorers of Light (EOL) program. For more than 25 years, members of Canon’s EOL program have shared their knowledge and vision with the photographic community and consumers alike. As photography evolves, Canon continues to search for visual creatives with exceptional talent who bring new and creative ways of seeing while maintaining the program’s longstanding tradition of education, collaboration, and learning. Effective July 1, Canon is proud to include Blair Bunting, Laretta Houston, Krisanne Johnson, Natalie Keyssar and Keith Ladzinski as the program’s newest members. Each photographer brings their own unique blend of art, energy, and perspective and will join 32 current members of the program.
> 
> “We are very proud of the Explorers of Light program, the incredible talent who have participated, and the platform it created to educate and...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 27, 2021)

I am not sure the attacks on diversity were fair but hopefully, this helps address them.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I am not sure the attacks on diversity were fair but hopefully, this helps address them.


I stayed out of that one. I don't know the culture of the Philippines or how they go about selecting their Explorers of Light.


----------



## mpeeps (Jul 28, 2021)

What a great honor! Congratulations to all the new and current ambassadors.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 28, 2021)

Let's take a look at what they are shooting with today:

Blair Bunting: Advertising: EOS 1D (4MP), EOS R5 (45MP)
Laretta Houston: Beauty / Fashion / Commercial Lifestyle: EOS 5DS R (50MP)
Krisanne Johnson: Documentary / Photojournalism: EOS 5D Mark IV (30MP)
Natalie Keyssar: Photojournalism: EOS 5DS R (50MP), EOS 5D Mark IV (30MP)
Keith Ladzinski: Outdoor/Adventure, Advertising: EOS R (30MP)

Looks like the 2 Photojournalism specialists are already shooting with higher MP bodies. (In fact, they all are.) It does not appear to be stopping them from doing great work with Canon bodies. 

Even Jeff Cable decided to take 2 R5 bodies to the Olympics and the 1DXiii as "backup", so the high MPs are not appearing to get in his way, either. 

It will be interesting to see if any of the Explorers become heavily involved in the marketing for the R3. Either they will be there to tell everyone "it's ok, 24MP is going to be fine, we were shocked at first but we made it work," or they are examples of pros who like higher MP capable bodies, suggesting 24MP is not the max output.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 28, 2021)

Keith Ladzinski used Nikon until now if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 2, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Keith Ladzinski used Nikon until now if i'm not mistaken.


Yes he was a Nikon USA Ambassador.


----------

